# Why was my other thread closed?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know why my other thread was closed. I would just like to thank everyone for the advice. I still haven't made up my mind, and it will be a long time until i can be sure i have enough time available to care for another pet. I have a ferret, and i am sure he will appreciate the left overs at the moment. Do people really keep Komodo dragons? LOL they are huge and lethal.

BTW the rules on falconry are totally different in the UK. It is totally illegal to take or even disturb a wild bird of preys nest, and no license is required for non-indigenous species. You don't have to do a test or appreniceship either. However i am well prepared and have done a course and read lots of books. I think the rules should be changed though to be more like the US, due to idiots thinking its easy to look after a bird of prey.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I was wondering the same thing









Anyways good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I closed the other thread due to it disintegrating from a thread of questions and answers to one of zero value and poor comments such as using V. komodensis to "rip" up a buddy's pitbull. 
You should really not have to ask...I mean come on guys....that type of crap lowers the value of everyone elses posts. 
I am proud of the non-P group and very proud of the herp group we have building, but we are only as good as our posting...I realize jokes will occasionally happen, but lets keep it to material that is actually funny!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank for clearing that up,i did not think it was reason to close it,thats why i asked,but its your choice,i guess i am use to dumb replies around here.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Do people really keep Komodo dragons?


um... no their endangered and and beyond that unless they were an experenced herpatolagist(sp) they would probably end up dead. although some zoos do keep them.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Didn't think so, but people keep sharks so it could be possible. In america its legal to keep lions and tigers so a komodo isn't much more dangrous.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok the bottom line is all _Varanus komodensis_ belong to Indonesia. Yes they are an endangered species, and yes they are the only living lizard known to actually kill and eat people in the wild. There are many in teh US in zoological parks, where we have had some success with captive reproduction. Not every zoo wants them, as they are large dangerous lizards who aside from their great size and large gape and teeth have a plethora of biologicals present in their mouths/buccal area and tramnsmit these bacteria through the bite from these lizards which also results in a whole world of septic hurting....

There are several private parks with Komodensis on loan to them, but these are zoological parks, not private homes. Endangered species of all types can be kept, if the proper protocols are followed and all proper permits are obtained, and the animals being obtained were originally obtained legally. While this covers a lot of different species, it again does not apply to komodensis, since technically all belong to Indonesia. We are fortunate as are several other countries to be blessed with animals on loan to us for our poulations to be able to see these remarkable denizens of the isles of Komodo, Flores, Rinca and Padar of the Lesser Sunda Straits, Indonesia.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

jw, but wat if u went to train the hawk in a feild and if flew away.... ir do u keep it on a leash while training


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Falconry is a wonderfully ancient sport, and predates the firearm for hunting.
Training for apprentices in the US begins with first passing an examination on Raptors and passing with a minimum score of 80%. then the apprentice must find a general of master class license holder to be under. Then you are given the option of two species to work with to start, the red-tailed hawk, or the Kestrel. either would be trapped as passage birds, and yes they are kept from initail escapes with the use of jesse's ( leather straps around the leg of the bird that have a leather streamer that you attach to a lead, which is either anchored or attached to a running line) there are many suberp books on the subject, and a letter to your local game and fish office usually produces a list of licensed falconers in your area if you wish to learn alittle more first hand.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

You know alot about falconry, do you know someone with a hawk? I doubt you have one due to the crocs.
The rules are different in the UK so i am starting with a Haris hawk, which is more laid abck and less moody than a red-tail. I think i will start a thread in general discussion to see if anyone else does falconry.

I get my hawk on the 30th (this saturday)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

At one time I did a lot of raptor rehabilitation, the only raptors I really would own today would be Andean condors, and Harpy eagles, and perhaps one day I shall, until then.....

I have helped several friends obtain their falconry licenses, through support and education, and have stayed very active helping them.


----------



## fire mouth boy (Jul 15, 2004)

> Do people really keep Komodo dragons?


well unless they have $$$$$$$'s ammount of money to build a massive place for themto live that is heated etc ........ they cna reach speeds of 30 MPH i beleiev and they need space to run that fast etc etc

not and expert saw a program on discovery channel ....... they grow very big aswell


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

EVERY channel has done a program about komodo dragons it seems. I'm almost an expert.








Falconry is great...


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

does anyone have a site where i could go to get a falcon i am very intrested


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't mean to change this thread to a falconry discussion, i will open a new thread in the lounge.

You can't just 'get' a falcon. It is a huge commitment, i won't go into any detail but how serious are you?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

AL CAPONE said:


> does anyone have a site where i could go to get a falcon i am very intrested


 ? watsup with the smileys


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

he always does like 15 smileys for no reason


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

haha


----------

